# motobecane grand premio fork crown race



## andresmuro (Dec 11, 2007)

I am contemplating replacing the fork on my grand premio for a carbon fork. Is the crown race 27 or 26.4?

Thx,

Andres


----------



## kma (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi Andres. 

The fork has a 1" steerer tube. Ritchey still makes a carbon road fork with a 1" steerer tube. You may be able to find other 1" forks on ebay.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## andresmuro (Dec 11, 2007)

I know that it has a 1 inch steerer. However, the steerers come with a fork crown. That is where you put the bottom race of the headset. The fork crown for 1 inch forks come in a more traditional 26.4 mm or an Asian 27.0 mm measurement. Because the bike was made in taiwan, I am worried that it may have the 27.0 measurement. If I buy a fork with a 26.4 crown, then I will need a new headset. 

Bikes direct sells 1 inch forks with a 27.0 croown. Nashbar sells 1 inch forks witha 26.4 crown. If I can firgure out the crwon size, I'll save $50 on the headset when I buy the fork. 

Andres


----------



## andresmuro (Dec 11, 2007)

I know that it has a 1 inch steerer. However, the steerers come with a fork crown. That is where you put the bottom race of the headset. The fork crown for 1 inch forks come in a more traditional 26.4 mm or an Asian 27.0 mm measurement. Because the bike was made in taiwan, I am worried that it may have the 27.0 measurement. If I buy a fork with a 26.4 crown, then I will need a new headset. 

Bikes direct sells 1 inch forks with a 27.0 croown. Nashbar sells 1 inch forks witha 26.4 crown. If I can firgure out the crwon size, I'll save $50 on the headset when I buy the fork. 

Andres


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The easiest way to check is take it out and measure. I have digital calipers I bought at Lowes for $15.00....

I have to ask. What do you hope to gain by changing to a carbon fork?


----------



## andresmuro (Dec 11, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> The easiest way to check is take it out and measure. I have digital calipers I bought at Lowes for $15.00....
> 
> I have to ask. What do you hope to gain by changing to a carbon fork?


If I do it, I'd like to disassemble the fork once I have the new one. 
Not sure what I want to accomplish; maybe losing a little bit of weight?
I actually like it as it is, so I may not do anything to it.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

andresmuro said:


> If I do it, I'd like to disassemble the fork once I have the new one.
> Not sure what I want to accomplish; maybe losing a little bit of weight?
> I actually like it as it is, so I may not do anything to it.



IMHO, it won't change much...it will save a little weight but it won't be very noticable

Another thing to keep in mind is fork rake/trail. Not all forks have the same rake/trail so it's possible the carbon fork will have a different rake/trail than your current fork. That can either quicken or slow your bike's handling


----------

